# Any one have them??



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey all just wondering if any one out there have any Exodon's or have any links/pics of them. I havent seen them in some time i think a friend of mine had them like 5 years ago, but i cant seem to find any store that carries them.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=11891

they are drastically overrated by alot of ppl, in terms of aggression.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

* You will get a better response in the General discussion forum, so topic moved


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=11891
> 
> they are drastically overrated by alot of ppl, in terms of aggression.


dude have u ever even owned them?.. they r aggressive as hell and arent skittish at all..


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

jiggy said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=11891
> 
> they are drastically overrated by alot of ppl, in terms of aggression.


dude have u ever even owned them?.. they r aggressive as hell and arent skittish at all..
[/quote]

thanks for the link that was cool... i havent owned them but i have a friend that has owned them like 5 years ago. Im interested in getting them though they are crazy fish and would lovr the chance to raise a few of my own...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a 29 with 15 of them. Very cool fish. They look amazing with black sand and a black background. For the one that said that they are not aggressive I do not think this is true. No they will not eye ball me and charge the tank out of spite like my S. Mac will but they sure are aggressive feeders. For example, I decided to put my 6" inch Brantii in with them because I wanted to see how he would look on the black substrate and instantly the entire schoal of exos would ram into his side pulling scales off. In the seconds my Brantii was in the tank it looked as if some one had dumped glitter in the tank because of all the scales he lost. I hear some pet store sell them as high as 10-20 dollars apiece but I got 15 for trading in a small a S. Sanchezi, they were marked 3.95 a piece originally.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im selling 9 for $35.. =)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

jiggy said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=11891
> 
> they are drastically overrated by alot of ppl, in terms of aggression.


dude have u ever even owned them?.. they r aggressive as hell and arent skittish at all..
[/quote]

i agree with jiggy, i had one and it would tear a part a goldfish soon as it hit the water







, but then he got eaten by my reds








View attachment 90273


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

"I have a 29 with 15 of them. " (JD7.62)

So if i were to get a 55 gallon long ( 48 L, 20 H, 12 W, ) 20 would work great and give them plenty of room to grow ?? I like the black sand idea but isnt it bad to have sand cause of the gas build up from the bacteria?? Also has any one kept a pelco (alge fish) with Exodon's, granted he had a hiding spot and or plenty of cover to escape to??

"i agree with jiggy, i had one and it would tear a part a goldfish soon as it hit the water , but then he got eaten by my reds" ( henry 79 )

Bummer to hear about you luck with the little guy.... On the flip side a friend of mine had 5-6 Exo's in with 4 RP's. The Exo's ganged up on one of them and ate him down to his ribs over night, he recovered after spliting the tank up buthe wasnt the same after that... That is the agression i want a fish that isnt scared of SH*T..

"im selling 9 for $35.. =)" ( jiggy )

Im not ready yet for them Jiggy but the offer was great thanks. Im getting a house this year so when i move in and get the basement ready i want to get a tank and build it into the wall behind a bar so i got some time but im tring to learn more about these little guys while i got the time.

THANKS TO ALL WHO HAVE POSTED SO FAR KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think a 55 would be good for 20 of them. Really my tank is a little cramed.

I use sand in most of my tanks and have not had any problems. Besides if gas does build up the bubble would just float to the surface and escape into the air wouldnt it?

I have kept raph cats with my exos with no problem. Plecos should be fine as well. Just a few hours ago I took out my raph and added a sun or somtimes called eclipse catfish to see how that goes. So far so good. Here is a pic of one. The spot on his side really looks good with the two spots on the exos. Its kinda neat.

Whoa I wrote too much!


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

JD7.62 said:


> I think a 55 would be good for 20 of them. Really my tank is a little cramed.
> 
> I use sand in most of my tanks and have not had any problems. Besides if gas does build up the bubble would just float to the surface and escape into the air wouldnt it?
> 
> ...










Ya you wrote too much gezzzzz..














LOL Jk man thanks for the advice about the sand i guess that makes sense. ? for ya or any one for that matter do Exo's eat plants?? I would like to have a few live plants in my next tank. I guess it would be cool if they did it would mix up there diet bu i would want a plant that regrows at a fast rate. wouldnt mind seeing more pics ( JD7.62 ) hope your cat fairs well, sweet looking cat btw....


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Well i think i answerd my own question with this link,

http://www.aquariacentral.com/fishinfo/fresh/bucktt.shtml

But i hope it will help any one else also...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i've owned exos. i don't think they're overrated at all. mine were very aggressive and not at all skittish. and when feeding time came they swarmed the top of the water like sharks. some even jumped out of water to grab worms. i was also successful in getting them to eat live & frozen pinkies. my shoal of 10 would take 1 pinky but it would only work if they weren't fed for a week.

mine also took live rosie red feeders if they were small enough and sure enough destroyed goldfish in a matter of minutes by way of ramming. though, funny enough they never touched my palembang puffer and vice versa.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i've owned exos. i don't think they're overrated at all. mine were very aggressive and not at all skittish. and when feeding time came they swarmed the top of the water like sharks. some even jumped out of water to grab worms. i was also successful in getting them to eat live & frozen pinkies. my shoal of 10 would take 1 pinky but it would only work if they weren't fed for a week.
> 
> mine also took live rosie red feeders if they were small enough and sure enough destroyed goldfish in a matter of minutes by way of ramming. though, funny enough they never touched my palembang puffer and vice versa.


 Ya i cant wait to own some myself, cant get my house soon enough... Wouldnt guppies be small enough to feed them ?? BTW i dont know if they still have them but i bought green dyed night crawlers once for my RBP's (i was told they were feed food that made them green in color) well it was interesting cause as soon as the worms hit the water the water turned green i mean DARK GREEN ... LOL i was pissed but amazed at the same time , needless to say that is the last time i got them... Guess i can say im glad i didnt buy the blue ones... BTW Hyphen do you have any pics of yours??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thinkn about trading my 7" elong for 30 of these..Jiggy, im gonna buy urs to add with the 30 im gettn.. so a total of 39...haha imagine the Caos durring feeding time!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> thinkn about trading my 7" elong for 30 of these..Jiggy, im gonna buy urs to add with the 30 im gettn.. so a total of 39...haha imagine the Caos durring feeding time!


THATS TOO MANY FOR A 30 GALLON TANK


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> thinkn about trading my 7" elong for 30 of these..Jiggy, im gonna buy urs to add with the 30 im gettn.. so a total of 39...haha imagine the Caos durring feeding time!


THATS TOO MANY FOR A 30 GALLON TANK
[/quote]

o well?


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got thirty five Exos in a 55gal, They are really awsome to watch feed, when a bloodworm chunk hits the water it looks like turning on a blender, full on feeding frenzy.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

i've seen them priced 8-14$/each here in canada but they sure are aggressive


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I got 8 they are not a fish they are a killing machine. They will take apart a feeder and leave nothing . They are always hungry. Do not put your hand in the tank, my friend did this and thank god it was only the little one (1") that bit him but it left a nasty bloody cut, lol (he was fine). They can grow up too 4" and when they do you will see some crazy %$^#! Keep them in a group of 8 or more (get more) and they will eat anything from boold worms too Small piranhas (In the wild they do eat small piranhas!) I will try to get pics and a feeding vid oh yea they are fast as hell.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

let see it


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

heres a pic of my exo


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

uhjkool said:


> heres a pic of my exo


Are exo's also called Buck tooth tetras?


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

yes they are :nod:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> I've got thirty five Exos in a 55gal, They are really awsome to watch feed, when a bloodworm chunk hits the water it looks like turning on a blender, full on feeding frenzy.


35? wat happen to the other two?

heres a vid of my old shoal of exodons

http://media.putfile.com/exodon


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

uhjkool said:


> yes they are :nod:


Cool. My LFS has a few of them. Wanted to make sure before I snatched them up. 
think they would do ok with a ATF? Think the ATF would be ok with these nippy little bastards?


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Any fish that 1/3 of will fit in the ATF's mouth will be eaten, I would not put Exo's with your Atf.



Dawgz said:


> I've got thirty five Exos in a 55gal, They are really awsome to watch feed, when a bloodworm chunk hits the water it looks like turning on a blender, full on feeding frenzy.


35? wat happen to the other two?

heres a vid of my old shoal of exodons

[/quote]

I had one casualty about two days after I recieved the shoal, no trauma or visable damage just dead. I took a picture of the shoal to try and count them and I get 35 so it might be 36 no big deal, they are growing fast, eating more and more daily.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

ive heard of exos chasing piranhas around

aquascape has them


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

i've also heard of large groups of exos taking down an oscar


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ehh. I will wait till I have another tank for them then.


----------

